# Poor kitty



## stencilface (1 February 2013)

I saw a cat that must have been just run over today, legs still flailing in the middle of an unofficial two lane carriageway (30mph) 

I pulled up and grabbe my hi vis fleece in case kitty needed wrapping up, but I was too late. I picked up the cat, stopping the traffic and laid her (?) on the pavement.

I left the cat who had no collar hoping that the owners would find her (I would have rung the owner had there been a number, done that before  ) she was obviously well looked after and not a street cat. Only thing that's troubling me now, although I can't do anything about it, is that it's a v built up area, terraces galore with a takeaways as every second shop. My concern is that poor kitty may end up in a curry, that's not likely though, is it?  

RIP pretty white kitty


----------



## pines of rome (1 February 2013)

Poor little cat, kind of you to try and help it, lets hope the owner does find it, as what you said about takeaways would be on my mind too!


----------



## MollyMoomin (1 February 2013)

Oh how sad  You're a better person than I am, SF, I'm not sure I could do that :wimp: This is why my cats are house cats.

RIP Kittencat.


----------



## Rose Folly (1 February 2013)

Always brings tears to my eyes that there are good souls who will go to the aid of an unknown animal in distress. If her owner is ever found it would be a huge relief to the owner to know that someone cared enough to deal with the aftermath. Well done you!


----------



## stencilface (1 February 2013)

I did bork a bit at the eyeball hanging out   

It's something I would do again, although I'd hate it if it was still alive but quite obviously not going to make it, I'd hope the nearest vets would be kind in that instance.


----------



## E13 (1 February 2013)

These situations break my heart. Thankfully I've never seen something like this and to be honest I dread the day, I would help if possible but it would near kill me to see it.


----------

